# traveling from liverpool to old trafford



## coleen (29 Jan 2007)

Hi can anyone tell me the best way to get from Liverpool to old trafford I am thinking of taking the train to Manchester but when you arrive In Manchester train station what is the best way to get to the game and how much time would it take to get there. Thanks in advance.


----------



## tosullivan (30 Jan 2007)

the train takes about an hour.  I would say to just get a taxi from there....probably cost you about £15stg


----------



## r2d2 (30 Jan 2007)

coleen said:


> Hi can anyone tell me the best way to get from Liverpool to old trafford I am thinking of taking the train to Manchester but when you arrive In Manchester train station what is the best way to get to the game and how much time would it take to get there. Thanks in advance.


 
What I can tell you is that it's all downhill........


----------



## thespecialon (30 Jan 2007)

Have to agree, save yourself the trouble and go to Anfield


----------



## 26cb (30 Jan 2007)

There is a tram from Picadilly as far as I can remember...


----------



## andrew1977 (30 Jan 2007)

Bus from Liverpool Airport will drop you at Liverpool Lime Street Train Station(bus can take ages sometimes ) . Regular service to Manchester and costs around 10 Sterling Return .
Train will take you to Manchester Piccadilly ,5 minute walk into the city centre, you can then take a tram using the Altringham Line Service, 4 stops to Old Trafford , follow the crowd and Old Trafford straight ahead
I reckon a taxi from Piccadilly to Old Trafford max 15 sterling
www.nationalrail.co.uk will give you all the trains and times

If returning back to Liverpool Airport, avoid taking the bus from Liverpool station ( travels everywhere on route to the airport )


----------



## Guest120 (30 Jan 2007)

coleen said:


> Hi can anyone tell me the best way to get from Liverpool to old trafford I am thinking of taking the train to Manchester but when you arrive In Manchester train station what is the best way to get to the game and how much time would it take to get there. Thanks in advance.



The best way is to get a taxi, 50 GBP.


----------



## tosullivan (30 Jan 2007)

well if you are starting your journey from Liverpool airport, then I agree with Bluetonic and just get a taxi straight there.
Bus from Airport to Lime st is about 45min. Then you have to pay about £10 each for train one way. Then a tram or taxi to stadium and all that to save a few quid. If there is more than 1 of you, taxi is best and its about 30 min


----------



## Z100 (30 Jan 2007)

thespecialon said:


> Have to agree, save yourself the trouble and go to Anfield


 
Agree, who'd want to see Rooney, Ronaldo and Giggs when you can see Crouch, Pennant and, eh, Carragher?  

Got a taxi from Liverpool airport direct to OT a few years ago, cost about ST£30 then but there were three of us and it really was worth it, saved loads of time and hassle.


----------



## shilling (2 Feb 2007)

You can take the train from L'pool Lime St to Manchester, on match days the train stops at Old Trafford, right at the back of the stadium. Or you can go into Piccadilly and then take the Metro(tram) out to Old Trafford


----------



## car (4 Feb 2007)

stayed in manc last week, got a cab from near piccadilly to OT, tenner for 2 of us, 10 mins tops.  The train did go from piccadilly to OT but what with return tickets, multi stops etc... 
If theres more then 1 of you def get the cab from liverpool.


----------



## coleen (4 Feb 2007)

Hi Thanks for all the advice can you tell me if there are pubs and eatieries near the stadium so that we can get there early and have some food and a drink before the match


----------



## shilling (4 Feb 2007)

There are pubs and a few restaurants but nothing where the food is particularly nice. You could go to Lou Macaris Fish & Chip shop.


----------



## jwestave (2 Mar 2009)

best off in the center then go to the stadium 1-2 hours before the game


----------



## onekeano (2 Mar 2009)

thespecialon said:


> Have to agree, save yourself the trouble and go to Anfield



At least you should find it easy enough to get tickets for Anfield 

Roy


----------



## Feardorcha (3 Mar 2009)

one of the pubs just before the ground wont let you in close to kick-off unless you show them your ticket,try it cause the atmosphere is brilliant,cant think of the name but its to the left of macari chip shop


----------



## dusmythb (4 Mar 2009)

thespecialon said:


> Have to agree, save yourself the trouble and go to Anfield


 
Go to Anfailed? I think it's the European Capital of Trophies the OP was asking directions for..


----------



## csirl (4 Mar 2009)

dusmythb said:


> Go to Anfailed? I think it's the European Capital of Trophies the OP was asking directions for..


 
How many European Cups has Liverpool won? How many has Man U? So which is more likely to be the European Capital of Trophies?


----------



## TheShark (4 Mar 2009)

I regularly use Delta Cabs from Liverpool to Manchester Airport ,journey takes about a half hour. they charge £35 for up to 4 persons , very reliable and efficient. Probably another couple of quid to Old Trafford. I have no connections with the company but if you want to pre-book or get a quote their number is 00441519227373.


----------

